# Finally got my labradoodle !



## debbie in seattle (May 30, 2020)

Her name is Maya, she’s about 5 months old right now.   While she’s been a lot of work eating toilet paper, my plants outside, etc etc, etc.  She’s a blast.   I’m so glad I’ve got her, great companion and walking buddy for me.   She desperarely needs a hair cut, perhaps when they open up.l


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 30, 2020)

Oooh Debbie, I've been wondering about your doodle.  Maya is a beautiful girl!   My boy needs a lot of grooming, I do it at home when I have time, he always needs something trimmed, especially around his eye area. I love her markings too! I know she's giving you a lot of love and affection, and they do love their walks.  Thank you so much for sharing her pics!


----------



## debbie in seattle (May 30, 2020)

Thanks so much.   She’s a great companion for me.   The first pic is her catching raindrops here in Seattle.


----------



## RadishRose (May 30, 2020)

I'm so happy for you Debbie! She's beautiful and I love her name. You two will have so much fun together!


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 30, 2020)

debbie in seattle said:


> Thanks so much.   She’s a great companion for me.   The first pic is her catching raindrops here in Seattle.


That is so funny!  I thought she might have been howling.


----------



## Keesha (May 30, 2020)

What a sweetheart. I love labradoodles. They’re so fluffy and adorable. Great pictures. Dogs make the best friends ever.


----------



## Kadee (May 30, 2020)

@debbie in seattle  Look at that sweet totally innocent  face.

 I’m sure she‘s tried to convince you it’s another dog who chews your toilet paper / plants    she is adorable


----------



## jujube (May 30, 2020)

She's a beauty!  Catching raindrops in Seattle? Well, she's picked a good hobby.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 30, 2020)

Wow, what a great dog!


----------



## Devi (May 30, 2020)

Maya is a real cutie-pie! What fun!


----------



## hollydolly (May 31, 2020)

debbie in seattle said:


> Her name is Maya, she’s about 5 months old right now.   While she’s been a lot of work eating toilet paper, my plants outside, etc etc, etc.  She’s a blast.   I’m so glad I’ve got her, great companion and walking buddy for me.   She desperarely needs a hair cut, perhaps when they open up.View attachment 107541lView attachment 107542


  She's Beautiful, she looks a lot like my grandfurkid..digger, and she looks even more  like she's going to grow to be exactly like Diggers' mother...


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 31, 2020)

debbie in seattle said:


> Her name is Maya, she’s about 5 months old right now.   While she’s been a lot of work eating toilet paper, my plants outside, etc etc, etc.  She’s a blast.   I’m so glad I’ve got her, great companion and walking buddy for me.   She desperarely needs a hair cut, perhaps when they open up.View attachment 107541lView attachment 107542


She is so cute!


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 1, 2020)

Debbie, she is gorgeous!  Please keep us up to date on her antics.


----------



## katlupe (Jun 1, 2020)

Congratulations on your new addition to your family! She is adorable. Sounds like she is going to keep you busy.


----------

